# How does this guy still have all 10 digits?



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

The fact that people post videos like this on the web, scares the living crap out of me. Being one, who posts a weekly wood working video on the internet, I am always stressing safety and if there was ever a time, that I didn't do something safely, I would hope that someone would point it out to me so that I might correct it to prevent me, or my viewers from hurting themselves. This guy is just plain DANGEROUS.
Absolutely ridiculous.
*Please don't do what this guy is doing.*


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

A pretty cool video. But you're right, he did take some chances cutting and routing, but to tell the truth...I've seen a lot worse.








 







.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

cabinetman said:


> A pretty cool video. But you're right, he did take some chances cutting and routing, but to tell the truth...I've seen a lot worse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've seen worse as well, but running that little cube through the table saw the way that he did and the chance he took with the router table gave me a bit of a shiver. Accident waiting to happen if you ask me. However, with that being said, I will probably be trying this.......in a lot safer manner though.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Aug 7, 2013)

I had a hard time watching that vid. It's an interesting technique but I was just waiting for a catastrophe to happen.


----------



## Manco247 (Dec 21, 2013)

It is absolutely amazing how many "shop idiots" there are who don't take safety seriously. Safety features are not an alternative. Just ask the person who cant count to ten on his hands. ( or worse). Many people who own powertools dont think about worst case scenario before going ahead. I always run through a cut or whatever in my head before actually doing it, and sometimes i find a safer way. Just use common sense and think "safety first" 

The guy in this video is a prime example of a "shop idiot" gives me the heebee geebees


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I can't find it now but I watched a guy cutting shaker rails and stiles on a table saw using gloves and the board almost slipped into the throat plate because it wasn't a zero clearance. Scary!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Manco247 said:


> The guy in this video is a prime example of a "shop idiot" gives me the heebee geebees
> 
> Kickback on Camera! - YouTube


The guy in the video is far from a "shop idiot". His demonstration is an example of what actually happens. His demo was even a surprise for him, and he was purposely making a kick back happen.


















.


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

That's a cool video Ken. It shows the flexibility of wood and the luck of the TS operator.

My brother in law lost the cornea of one eye because one of his workers was cross cutting short pieces like that on the TS. A piece came out and hit him in the eye shattering his glasses sending a shard of glass into his eye instead of the operator, talk about bad luck.


----------



## bladeburner (Jun 8, 2013)

cabinetman said:


> The guy in the video is far from a "shop idiot". His demonstration is an example of what actually happens. His demo was even a surprise for him, and he was purposely making a kick back happen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tom did admit it was the dumbest demo he'd ever done!
And he'll never do it again.....ever on a SawStop!


----------



## J Thomas (Aug 14, 2012)

Ya think he's got a little play in that DP quill??
Fingers way to close with a small chunk of wood for me... both on the TS and the router.
..Jon..


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

I agree that his fingers were closer to the blade than I'd dare go. Too close for comfort.

In the guy's defense though, he does have a lot of cool videos and make some pretty awesome projects. Highly recommended channel, if one were to ask me.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

I got the most pucker factor from the TS part. That was just stupid.

Next was his approach on the router table. IMO he should have used a ZC aux fence to provide max support for such a small work piece.

When using the DP he had his workpiece restrained on three sides. Pucker factor 0.


----------

